# Lagging performance on very good computer



## horsovski (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi

I am experiencing some problems that I did not expect when using Lightroom program (Photoshop always worked smooth). First of all this is my current setup:

i7-2600k @3.40ghz
16GB RAM
SSD DISC 120GB (Vertex3)
Radeon HD 6800 1GB
Windows 7 64-bit
2x 24 LCD + one 27

The problem with LR is that when I am editing images (RAW from SSD) in developer mode it starts to get laggy, at first it works ok(not ideal) and then it gets worse and worse so that when I move for example slider for contrast to left/right it takes a lot of time to see the changes on screen, sometimes more seconds...I tried some optimizing stuff I found on internet but nothing seems to make the difference and I have seen people with 10x worse configurations where program runs smoothly. This is from LR:



> Lightroom version: 3.6 [795620]
> Operating system: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition
> Version: 6.1 [7600]
> Application architecture: x64
> ...



Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Do things get slower and slower for all images, or just for the current image, with a speedup for a while when you go to the next one?

If the latter is the case, there are things that cause Lightroom to spend a lot of machine resources redrawing when you move a slider, and those things ought to be left until late in the workflow for an image, if at all possible. Sharpening, noise reduction, and lens correction are probably the worst offenders. Lots of brush strokes will also slow things down.

I notice that you have three screens. Having a second screen open in Loupe view has been reported to cause sluggishness in the Develop module.

Hal


----------



## horsovski (Jan 1, 2012)

Its laggish when I am in developer mode editing one picture.

I have tried disabling two lcds down and i think it is a bit better but still not as good as I would expect it to be. Btw is there a way to have 2 LCDs disabled only for lightroom usage? I hate to go to display settings each time i close the LR and do something else which involves 1+ monitor...

Also I have 1 SDD + 2 HDD and I now have it setup that program and cache is on SSD while library is on HDD. Is that the best way or shall I move libraby to SSD aswell ?


----------



## wilderw (Jan 1, 2012)

Well one obvious observation - Lightroom is using very little of the virtual and physical RAM available on your computer. These seems somewhat typical for the Windows platform - even when configured to run as a 64 bit application on a 64 bit OS. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 2, 2012)

I wasn't suggesting that you disable your second and third screens, only that you might consider not running Lightroom in dual-screen mode. (Lightroom has a mode where it will display things on two screens simultaneously.)

After Lightroom is laggish on one picture, if you go to a second picture is it laggish, or does it take a while to get laggish again?

Hal


----------



## horsovski (Jan 2, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you disable your second and third screens, only that you might consider not running Lightroom in dual-screen mode. (Lightroom has a mode where it will display things on two screens simultaneously.)
> 
> After Lightroom is laggish on one picture, if you go to a second picture is it laggish, or does it take a while to get laggish again?
> 
> Hal



2nd, it takes a while again, at the beginning it looks better again..What does this mean ?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2012)

@horsovski:

Can you try to find what's slowing down your system by use of the Windows Resource Monitor? I'd set up Resource Monitor on one screen and LR on the main screen, and check what's going on in terms of CPU and I/O in resource monitor.

Beat

Edit:
Did you apply lens correction to all your images prior to applying your other develop steps?


----------



## horsovski (Jan 2, 2012)

Below is the screenshot of Resource Monitor, taken while lagging was very high:





As for lens correction, no I did not use those as it was not needed for my pictures. If I use it I believe it is still the same.

Btw should my catalog.lrcat be on SSD disc aswell where LR and camera raw cache is ?


----------



## horsovski (Jan 2, 2012)

Any solution guys? This is driving me crazy..


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 2, 2012)

Could you send us a screenshot of your History Panel after you've applied enough changes to an image that you are getting bad lag? It might help to see the kind and quantity of changes that produce the problem.

Also, how big (in megapixels) are the raw files that you're working with?

Hal


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

It is already lagging after this and if I add some brushes it becomes way worse - to a point where I cant work anymore because it tilts me too much how bad the program is responding...

Files are RAW (CR2) around 20-25MB


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

Please delete...double post


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

horsovski said:


> Below is the screenshot of Resource Monitor, taken while lagging was very high:



This looks like tremedous CPU usage for a 4 core 3.4GHz processor! The disc I/O doesn't look bad to me, although I find the high I/O rate on the pagefile somewhat strange for a system with 16GB of memory.

Do you have a antivirus program active which you could inactivate for a test?

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

horsovski said:


> Files are RAW (CR2) around 20-25MB



Is it possible you write metadata to file (Ctrl-S) on a sample image (at a point, where the number of corrections cause slow response), upload the *.cr2 and the related *.xmp file to somewhere in the web (i.e. www.yousendit.com) and post a link to it here?

Beat

P.S: I see you DID have lens correction enabled on your sample history.


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

I pressed this Ctrl+s, where do i find this file now ? in Cache and catalog folders there are only some weird files there..

Disabling autoprotection in NOD32 does not change anything.

What about pagefile which is on ssd disc? How does this need to be set?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

The pagefile on SSD should be OK with default settings, but actually shouldn't be used with this amount of memory.

Right-click the image in LR and choose "Show in Explorer". This will lead you to your *.cr2 file and right next to it you should see the *.xmp file.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Jsy552TE/2012-02-01_Doma.html

Here is the link with files you requested.

And here is the screenshot of my pagefile setting, was lower yesterday and it is same thing after i aded some moe MB there..


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

I've imported your image into LR and was able to perform Develop adjustments without any problems an a system much weaker than yours (i7-2620M, Dual-Core, 2.7GHz, 8GB RAM, Lenovo SSD).

I doubt that what you're seeing can be attributed to "minor" system tweaking (I would leave the pagefile size at "System managed Size").

I suspect something wrong with your Catalog, Presets, PlugIns or Preferences. For further analysis, I suggest to do the following steps:

*0) Before you begin:*



Go to Edit->Catalog Settings->General Tab 
Make a note of the Location and the FileName of your current catalog 
Perform a backup of your current catalog 
Disable displays 2+3 in your video card settings 

*1) To rule out Catalog problems*



Create a new Catalog (File->New Catalog) 
Open the newly created catalog (File->Open Recent) 
Copy the *.cr2 and the *.xmp file you uploaded into a temporary folder (i.e. on your desktop) 
Import them into the new catalog (with option ADD) 
Do some Develop adjustments to the image and see how it reacts 

If things are better, we need to build a "cleaner" catalog out of your current one. Come back here if so.

If the slugginess is still there:

*2) To rule out Preferences, Presets and PlugIn problems*


Close LR 
Rename to Folder "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom" to something like "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom.Act" 
Start LR with the catalog created in 1) 
Do some Develop adjustments to the image and see how it reacts 

If things are better, we need to identify which component causes your problems. Come back here for further actions please.

If the slugginess is still there, you can rule out LR-environment problems, and need to focus on your system environment. To revert back to normal operations:



Close LR 
Delete the now newly created folder "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom" 
Rename the folder "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom.Act" back to "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom" 
Start your normal catalog by double clicking the catalog noted under 0) 

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for this, I think it is a bit better after 2) but still not as ideal and smooth as I would hope to be. If I use brushes for example, it is still lagging. I`ll have to do some more testing as at the beginning it wasn't lagging that much aswell I believe..


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

I suggest you establish yourself a test case (one image, always the same adjustments) where you can (more or less) objectively compare the slugginess in the different environments. You were talking about seconds until an adjustment was performed, so this should be noticeable.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

@horsovsky:

Is this a thread you started over at the U2U forum?

 If so, I will retreat from this discussion for the moment, as I think there are too many things being changed and discussed at the same time right now. Good problem analyses involves changing one thing at a time and establish metrics, and not putting everything in question at the same time.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

I was trying to get more details regarding this.

I have followed both of your processes and I still believe that it is lagging too much and that program is not running smooth overall. I am not changing anything else at the moment so if there is something else I could try please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

horsovski said:


> I was trying to get more details regarding this.
> 
> I have followed both of your processes and I still believe that it is lagging too much and that program is not running smooth overall. I am not changing anything else at the moment so if there is something else I could try please let me know.
> 
> Thanks again.



If you import the sample image you uploaded into a new catalog, what adjustment do you perform as the first and how long is the reaction time until the change shows in the image?

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing is that when I usually start editing a certain image, at first it is more smooth and then it gets worse and worse and It usually gets to a point where its reponding so bad that it becomes a pain to continue editing images...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

What kind of edits?


----------



## horsovski (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi

I am experiencing some problems that I did not expect when using Lightroom program (Photoshop always worked smooth). First of all this is my current setup:

i7-2600k @3.40ghz
16GB RAM
SSD DISC 120GB (Vertex3)
Radeon HD 6800 1GB
Windows 7 64-bit
2x 24 LCD + one 27

The problem with LR is that when I am editing images (RAW from SSD) in developer mode it starts to get laggy, at first it works ok(not ideal) and then it gets worse and worse so that when I move for example slider for contrast to left/right it takes a lot of time to see the changes on screen, sometimes more seconds...I tried some optimizing stuff I found on internet but nothing seems to make the difference and I have seen people with 10x worse configurations where program runs smoothly. This is from LR:



> Lightroom version: 3.6 [795620]
> Operating system: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition
> Version: 6.1 [7600]
> Application architecture: x64
> ...



Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I normally start from top and go down(Basic-Details), I don't always use all of them though but normally by the time I get to finishing stages where I want to apply some brushes fixes it is already lagging at that time so I find it very hard to continue with brushes because it is responding bad. And brushes just makes everything worse like many have figured out by now..


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 3, 2012)

You still haven't answered how long (in seconds) it takes at the most until changes are visible in the image preview
Can you try recording a sequence of adjustments made to the sample image uploaded, up to the point where it gets to be "a pain" (and what that means in seconds)
Does shutting down LR and restarting, then going on on the same image relieve the slugginess, or is it the same again after restart?
Are you still testing with the "virgin" Lightroom Presets folder and a clean, new catalog?
Btw, Re. your discussions about LR file layout on SSD:
I'm testing your issue on a i7-2620M notebook, with 8GB of RAM and only one SSD, with catalog, previews, ACR cache and originals on it. And so far I don't see an issue.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 3, 2012)

I would say that it is around 0.5-1 second but the problem is that once the lagging starts it is very hard to move the slider for slight adjustments since it is not smooth anymore and it is very hard to finetune some details since the slideer becomes so "hard-sensitive", I hope you know what I mean.

If at that point I shutdown and restart LR and then open the same image again the slugginess is there from the beginning, but if I go to new(unedited) image the slugginess is not there at the beginning.

Yes, I am still in the new catalog.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still trying to get into the same situation as you do. Can you please do the following:

With one image in a fresh catalog in a develop state where the lagging occurs, put the following in a ZIP/rar file and upload it:


The catalog file ([catalogname].lrcat)
The previews folder ([catalogname] Previews.lrdata)
The original image (*.cr2)

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Beat

I just did some further testing and I noticed something. I reinstalled LR, created new catalog and imported only that picture i submited earlier. I started editing and it looks like it was going better, smoother for a longer period.

Then I imported more pictures into same catalog - 204 - and opened that image again(unedited) and this time the difference was there from the beginning, it was already a bit lagging at the beginning of editing and was getting worse when doing more edits..

What does this mean ? Something with catalog, cache ? Do you still want those files now ?


----------



## pturton (Jan 4, 2012)

With one CR2 file on my deskop PC I had the lagging problem similar to that described in this thread and resolved the problem by deleting that one CR2 file and replacing it with one of its backed up copies. At first I thought my mouse and keyboard drivers had screwed up since it could take 2-3 seconds for a slider to respond to its movement by mouse or keypress. The problem in LR affected the original as well as any virtual copies and any PSD derived from it.

I mirror my Ligthroom catalog and image files on my laptop but my laptop did not have a lagging problem so it did not take too long to determine that it was the image file that was to blame.

If all the OP's image files are suffering the same lagging frusration, I'd wonder if it is caused by hardware data corruption. In my case I suspect a possible bad sector on the drive my image was stored on.


----------



## horsovski (Jan 4, 2012)

pturton said:


> With one CR2 file on my deskop PC I had the lagging problem similar to that described in this thread and resolved the problem by deleting that one CR2 file and replacing it with one of its backed up copies. At first I thought my mouse and keyboard drivers had screwed up since it could take 2-3 seconds for a slider to respond to its movement by mouse or keypress. The problem in LR affected the original as well as any virtual copies and any PSD derived from it.
> 
> I mirror my Ligthroom catalog and image files on my laptop but my laptop did not have a lagging problem so it did not take too long to determine that it was the image file that was to blame.
> 
> If all the OP's image files are suffering the same lagging frusration, I'd wonder if it is caused by hardware data corruption. In my case I suspect a possible bad sector on the drive my image was stored on.



Are you suggesting that my files from camera are corrupted when copied to disc? I have tried this using SSD and HDD with same thing, I now have LR,catalog and cache on SSD and image store on HDD.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 4, 2012)

horsovski said:


> I just did some further testing and I noticed something. I reinstalled LR, created new catalog and imported only that picture i submited earlier. I started editing and it looks like it was going better, smoother for a longer period.
> 
> Then I imported more pictures into same catalog - 204 - and opened that image again(unedited) and this time the difference was there from the beginning, it was already a bit lagging at the beginning of editing and was getting worse when doing more edits..
> 
> What does this mean ? Something with catalog, cache ? Do you still want those files now ?



PLEASE let's establish one single test case, as small as possible, with which (on your system) the problem can be reproduced, and not change more than one thing at a given time. You wrote that you were able to see lagging of 0.5 to 1.0 seconds in a fresh catalog with ONE image after making some adjustments to it. So PLEASE let's stick to this case for investigation.

So, again, if you're able to establish an extreme slugginess in development in a fresh catalog with ONE image, please make the catalog, previews and original file available for testing at that stage.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/0iiErwKu/files.html

Here it is, however I still think that with only one image in new catalog things are better and get worse when I import more images...


----------



## pturton (Jan 4, 2012)

horsovski said:


> Are you suggesting that my files from camera are corrupted when copied to disc? I have tried this using SSD and HDD with same thing, I now have LR,catalog and cache on SSD and image store on HDD.



It was just a thought. In my case only one image caused LR sliders to act irratically and since replacing it, LR is back to normal. I'm running a surface scan on my disk which should be finished tomorrow PM at the rate it is scanning.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 5, 2012)

horsovski,

I've opened the catalog5.lrcat you uploaded (although you did not include the folder "catalog5 Previews.lrdata), and I cannot see any slugginess with further adjustments. What kind of adjustments do you do when you experience extreme slugginess?

To go into deeper analysis right now, you could do the following:

Download Sysinternal Process Monitor in a ZIP file from here 
Open the ZIP file, extract Procmon.exe and procmon.chm to a temporary folder 
Launch Procmon.exe. There is no installation required, but you need to run it as  Administrator. Right click on the file and select “Run as administrator”

 
Go to menu *File* and uncheck the item *Capture events*. You can pause the monitoring process by Process Monitor:
 
Click on the button *Clear* toolbar (the sheet with the eraser) to erase all information previously recorded by Process Monitor:
 
Go to menu *Options > Profiling Events ...*
 
 Put the check on the items *Generate thread profiling events* and *Every 100 milliseconds*, And click *OK* to configure the program so that it captures the execution of each process in the log:
 
Start LR and get ready to do your develop adjustments on a "bad" image 
Go to menu *File* and put the tick on the item *Capture events* to restart the monitoring process by Process Monitor:
 
Do your develop adjustments on the "bad" image, which hopefully are sluggish.
Don't wait too long after restarting the monitoring process, so most of the monitoring time is filled by your develop adjustments 
Right after that (don't let too much time pass), back in the main Process Monitor, go  to  the menu *File* and uncheck the item *Capture events* to stop the monitoring process:
 
In the main Process Monitor window, do *File > Save ....* 
Choose the save options as follows:

(choose any of your folders instead of C:\Temp) 
Upload the file Logfile.PML and post a link to the upload here 

This logfile will show what processes on your system were using the most resources during your edits. It is important that the time during which monitoring is active (between checking [9] and unchecking [11] "Capture Events") is mostly filled by your doing develop work in LR!

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 5, 2012)

horsovski,

What I forgot to mention above:

When you do the monitoring with Procmon, please do it right after a restart of your system and with no other applications open.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for this, I will try and do this tonight and will report back afterwards.


----------



## horsovski (Jan 5, 2012)

Here it is:

http://www.4shared.com/file/zdeX2029/Logfile.html


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 5, 2012)

horsovski said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zdeX2029/Logfile.html



Thanks, I'll see what I can get out of it.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, this is what I see:



Your trace ran for 1'11" 



During that time, 99.9% of the CPU was consumed by LR
-->> this makes me believe you don't have a problem with another component like NOD32 



The vast part of this CPU was consumed in C++ Redistributalbe modules, which don't show up on my system in the same manner 



During that time, the top I/O requests were:
1'100 Ops, 23.4MB Reads, 0.4MB Writes to Previews (C:\) 
577 Ops, 0MB Reads, 1.1MB Writes to Catalog Journal (C:\) 
503 Ops, 4KB Reads, 2.9MB Writes to Catalog File (C:\) 
The rest is negligible
-->> This makes me believe that your problems don't lie with your SSD and/or file layout on disk 
 

Now, I'm still puzzled as to why LR consumes so much CPU on your machine, while it does not on my much weaker machine.

1) Have you experienced this behaviour with LR versions prior to 3.6? If you haven't tried, I'd download and install LR3.5 to give it a try.

2) Another easy option to try is dedicating LR to run on only one core on your system, to rule out the problems mentioned elsewhere about multithreading on the i7-2600K as follows:

Start LR 
Open Task Manager, Processes Tab 
Right click on the process Lightroom.exe and choose "Set Affinity" 
Leave only one of the processors checked and click OK 
Test your Develop adjustments in LR 

3) Can you make sure your video drivers are up to date (check the manufaturer's site)


4) As _*a very long shot*_, if I were in your situation, I'd try a re-install of the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Packages as follows:


From Programs and Features, manually uninstall all entries relating to Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Packages 



Download and install the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Packages as follows:
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64)

Please not that all these downloads create an installation file with the same name. So you either have to install right after download, or download all of them into different folders and then install from there. 



Run Windows Update on your system 

As I said, this is a very long shot based on a gut feeling of mine, and up to you if you want to follow that path. Performing a full system backup before the action would be advantageous.

Beat


----------



## horsovski (Jan 6, 2012)

I have tried setting affinity, reinstalled C++ and drivers are updated with no major changes. I think that after a restart it is working ok but if I do something else before or import loats of images before then the lagginess is bigger.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry, I'm out of ideas. What I can see is that your LR uses way more CPU than what I would expect, and that IMHO it must be attributed to some environmental problem on your PC.

Maybe somebody else can come up with further ideas on how to investigate/solve this issue.

Beat

P.S: Have you tried LR 3.5?


----------



## horsovski (Jan 6, 2012)

No that is the only thing left I haven't tried yet but will do it now. Btw what are the differences between 3.5 and 3.6  ?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 6, 2012)

horsovski said:


> Btw what are the differences between 3.5 and 3.6 ?



See here.

Beat


----------

